# Windows 7 Half-Price Sale Starts Today



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*http://hothardware.com/News/Windows-7-HalfPrice-Sale-Starts-Today/*


> If you’re thinking of upgrading to Windows 7 when it comes out, now might be a good time to preorder. Today, Microsoft said customers who pre-order a copy of Windows 7 will receive more than 50% off the retail price for a limited time. Here’s a look at how the discounts break down:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Amazon is also selling the preorder


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

and lets not forget walmart 

I wonder why the ultimate version is not on sale.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I was hoping to go for the download upgrade from the Microsoft Store site but trying to give my address (which is outside the States) is a problem.
Anyone know of a workaround to get a cheap pre-ordered copy (download or otherwise) outside of the USA or Canada ??

Edit .. I want it Legit !! Just in case anyone is wondering :laugh:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Done_Fishin said:


> I was hoping to go for the download upgrade from the Microsoft Store site but trying to give my address (which is outside the States) is a problem.
> Anyone know of a workaround to get a cheap pre-ordered copy (download or otherwise) outside of the USA or Canada ??
> 
> Edit .. I want it Legit !! Just in case anyone is wondering :laugh:


now you are trying to bypass security preventing it from being sold outside of the legal areas. aint this against the rules of tsf. :4-thatsba:4-thatsba:wave::wave:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Wait til July 15 and pre-order from the UK Microsoft site.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Subscribe to Technet with a discount coupon and get all the O'Ss you want.XP, Vista, Win 7,office 2010 for free.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

The company I work for are Microsoft Certified, I'll see if I can get a reduced price copy via their dealer. 

As for Technet, seemed like a good idea til I saw the price TAG ..


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Done_Fishin said:


> As for Technet, seemed like a good idea til I saw the price TAG ..


Australian subscription is $AU 500 plus with the coupon $AU307
So far I have downloaded and installed Vista ultimate x 2, Office 2007 ultimate x 3, XP x 2 and will get Windows 7 x 3 and Office 2010 x 3 when they are released.
One copy of Vista ultimate costs $375 in Australia so the price is very very cheap.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If I was doing what you appear to be doing it would indeed be a good idea, but most of my work involves a repair or install with Disks that are either supplied or I have and use in conjunction with legal keys pasted to the PC's. Nice idea though .. 

thanks for the suggestion and the explanation


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

TechNet subscription does not seem so bad .. really. considering that the win 7 ultimate version will be $320.- bucks. technet subscription is about the same and you get access to a whole lot more then just win 7 ultimate.

i think the $320 price tag is way too high thou. it's more then vista was and is barely more then a major SP upgrade


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If I preorder the upgrade version its only $49 

I already have and use the beta and the RC versions which I downloaded for Microsoft, however I think a cheap upgrade version of Home would help me where I don't have that much free cash to play around with. I don't need any fancy Disks so just an officially registered and downloaded version is fine for me. Additionally I also have an Amazon Gift Voucher I can use to put towards the cost of purchase but I couldn't find a way to use that either. I really don't want to have a disk posted to me, not because of any other reason than I have purchased stuff before in the States only to have it go missing before it arrives. We live in a block of flats and our neighbours are not particularly friendly resulting in frequent loss of mail. You have to live here to believe it!!

I can, I suppose, order it and have it delivered to my place of work, but my boss frowns upon that since we are an IT company and the Taxman might confuse my purchases with company purchases & attempts at possible tax evasion. I have already had several packages delivered to me there this year and thought I saw strange looks from his direction.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That's lame, the fresh install price is still too much, and there is no way I'll ever do an OS upgrade install, way too many bad experiences. If the full version of Win 7 Pro was $99 preorder, I would so get it. When will MS learn to stop pricing themselves into piracy? Looks like I'm sticking with XP Pro.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah, I agree. I'll be sticking with XP and the RC version of 7 until it expires. Hopefully, MS will have reduced the price by then if sales are lower than expected.


----------

